

California passes bill, forcing all children to get vaccinated pre-kindergarten - gokhan
http://www.thestandarddaily.com/california-passes-sb-277-bill-forcing-all-children-to-get-vaccinated-before-kindergarten/1985/

======
ghshephard
The title is slightly incorrect, California is not forcing all children to get
vaccinated pre-kindergarten. What they are doing is making a precondition of
entering a public school, that your child be vaccinated. One important reason
is to not expose other children, some of whom might not be able to be
vaccinated because of medical reasons.

Children who medically shouldn't be vaccinated, will clearly not be required
to be vaccinated (California maintains the medical exemption), and, those
children will be able to hopefully be protected by herd immunity in California
now that the other children who can be safely vaccinated _are_ vaccinated.

A slightly more accurate (if less punchier) title would have been: "Children
entering public school now required to be vaccinated unless medically exempt"

------
DigitalSea
I absolutely applaud what California have done here. Currently Australia is
facing a similar epidemic where the anti-vaccination is gaining traction, so
much so, the government recently passed legislation stripping those on
government benefits of their entitlements if they choose not to vaccinate.

Everything has a risk, but the risks from NOT vaccinating your children is
higher than the potential risk of vaccinating your children. Heck, there are
people who believe the government put fluoride into tap water to dumb down its
citizens to control them. If only science could find a cure for stupidity.

------
walterbell
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9550914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9550914)

